# Urdu to English, Persian, and Arabic: congratulations song



## Alfaaz

*Background:
*
مبارک تمہیں ، خوشی کا یہ سماں
!مبارک! مبارک! تمہیں یہ کہکشاں 
سلامت رہو ، رہو تم جہاں 
!سلامت! سلامت! رہو شادماں 
سہیل راناؔ

_mubaarak tumheiN, khushi kaa yeh samaa
mubaarak! mubaarak! tumheiN yeh kahkashaaN!
salaamat raho, raho tum jahaaN
salaamat! salaamat! raho shaadmaaN!
Sohail Rana~
_
*Questions:* Since there are great translators in this forum, how could the song be translated into English (Persian and Arabic for comparison)? 

Specifically, how could the phrase مبارک تمہیں in مبارک تمہیں یہ کہکشاں be translated? 
What words would be appropriate for کہکشاں here...a literal or figurative translation? 

Lastly, are there other popular poems in any of the languages for highlighting a joyous occasion?


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz SaaHib, "samaaN". Are you asking people to translate this into Persian and Arabic? They will need to know Urdu, if this is the case.


----------



## Alfaaz

QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> Alfaaz SaaHib, "samaaN".


Interestingly, Platts has this.



			
				QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> Are you asking people to translate this into Persian and Arabic?


 Mainly into English, but if Persian and Arabic are possible, that would be interesting. As mentioned in the OP: _(Persian and Arabic for comparison)_. In this thread, Faylasoof Saahib and you were generous to provide translations in multiple languages, so I included the languages here as well.


----------



## Qureshpor

Cherish this ambience of joy
Cherish and relish this galaxy
Stay safe wherever you be
Stay safe, secure and happy

And a humble effort in Persian although the lines may not be quite correct!

dar iin xush-zamaan farhaan baashiid
shumaa-raa iin kah-kashaan baashiid
salaamat baashiid har kujaa baashiid
salaamat salaamat shadmaan bashiid


----------



## Treaty

QURESHPOR said:


> dar iin xush-zamaan farhaan baashiid
> shumaa-raa iin kah-kashaan baashiid
> salaamat baashiid har kujaa baashiid
> salaamat salaamat shadmaan bashiid


Nice translation and rhyme. 
I'm not sure if فرحان is used in Persian. If you want to keep the rhyme you may use خوش خوشان and شادمان.
The second line is sacrificed for the rhyme, brutally. Based on your English translation, here is my addition:
در این خوش زمان شادمان باشید dar īn xosh-zamān shādemān bāshīd
خوش خوشان در این کهکشان باشید xosh-xoshān dar īn kahkeshān bāshīd
هر کجا هستید در امان باشید/ در امان باشید هر کجا هستید dar amān bāshīd har kojā hastīd 
فرحناک و امن و امان باشید farahnāk o amn o amān bāshīd


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Thank you aaqaa-ye-Treaty. I like your version especially the amn-o-amaan, which we use in Urdu too. Can we avoid the repitition of "amaan"? Also, I don't quite follow "xush-xushaan". How would you translate this in English?

Re: farHaan, I was looking for a word that meant "happy" and ended in "-aan". Apart from the Persian "shaadmaan", I could n't think of anything else but the Arabic "farHaan".


----------



## Treaty

QURESHPOR said:


> ^ Thank you aaqaa-ye-Treaty. I like your version especially the amn-o-amaan, which we use in Urdu too. Can we avoid the repitition of "amaan"? Also, I don't quite follow "xush-xushaan". How would you translate this in English?
> 
> Re: farHaan, I was looking for a word that meant "happy" and ended in "-aan". Apart from the Persian "shaadmaan", I could n't think of anything else but the Arabic "farHaan".



That's why I suggested to use _dar amaan_ at the beginning of the third verse (the rhyme won't be a problem as a typical _chahar-beyti _doesn't follow the rhyme in the third verse).

You can use _sar-xhoshaan_ سرخوشان or _del-xoshaan_ دلخوشان instead of _xosh-xoshaan_. I think they are better and clearer though they are plural. At first, I wanted to suggest _xosh o xorram_ but it didn't fit in the tone.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Thank you. The original Urdu is not a rubaa3ii (chahaar-baitii as you put it) and I was trying to follow its rhyme scheme. The rhyming words are "samaaN" (atmosphere), "kah-kashaaN", "jahaaN" (where) and "shaadmaaN", all ending in a nasal nuun.


----------



## Treaty

QURESHPOR said:


> ^ Thank you. The original Urdu is not a rubaa3ii (chahaar-baitii as you put it) and I was trying to follow its rhyme scheme. The rhyming words are "samaaN" (atmosphere), "kah-kashaaN", "jahaaN" (where) and "shaadmaaN", all ending in a nasal nuun.


Sorry, I wrote _chahar-beyti_! There's not such a thing. I meant _do-beytii_. I confused it with _chahaar mesra'ii_ (_robaa'ee_). What about this one for the third verse:
_har kojaa'iid *aasudeh jaan* baashiid_
_aasudeh jan_ means "feeling safe and comfortable".


----------



## Qureshpor

Treaty said:


> Sorry, I wrote _chahar-beyti_! There's not such a thing. I meant _do-beytii_. I confused it with _chahaar mesra'ii_ (_robaa'ee_). What about this one for the third verse:
> _har kojaa'iid *aasudeh jaan* baashiid_
> _aasudeh jan_ means "feeling safe and comfortable".


Excellent suggestion. So, if I may present our combined effort. 

dar iin xush-zamaan shaadmaan baashiid
xush-xushaan iin kah-kashaan baashiid
har kujaa hastiid aasuudahjaan baashiid
faraHnaak baashiid amn-o-amaan bashiid


----------



## Treaty

QURESHPOR said:


> Excellent suggestion. So, if I may present our combined effort.
> 
> dar iin xush-zamaan shaadmaan baashiid
> xush-xushaan iin kah-kashaan baashiid
> har kujaa hastiid aasuudahjaan baashiid
> faraHnaak baashiid amn-o-amaan bashiid



Excellent!
Only on issue: I've checked _xosh-xoshaan_ with my friends. They told me it means closer to gradually and smoothly rather than happily. I think _sar-xoshaan_ or _del-xoshaan_ are much better.


----------



## Qureshpor

Treaty said:


> Excellent!
> Only one issue: I've checked _xosh-xoshaan_ with my friends. They told me it means closer to gradually and smoothly rather than happily. I think _sar-xoshaan_ or _del-xoshaan_ are much better.


Just a thought aaqaa-ye-Treaty. What about putting in "baraayataan"? This would be closer to the original Urdu.

dar iin xush-zamaan shaadmaan baashiid
baraayataan hamah kahkashaan baashiid
har kujaa hastiid aasuudah-jaan baashiid
faraHnaak baashiid amn-o-amaan bashiid


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks for the great Persian translation QURESHPOR and Treaty SaaHibaan! It even seems to fit the original melody! Would _mubaarak_ not be used in this sense in Persian, or was it just not fitting into the whole scheme...?


			
				QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> Cherish this ambience of joy
> Cherish and relish this galaxy
> Stay safe wherever you be
> Stay safe, secure and happy


Was this meant to be a loose translation QP SaaHib? It seems to convey a slightly different meaning (_cherish and relish_) than the original.

This probably isn't the best choice of words, but here's a humble attempt that was in mind: 
_Congratulations to you, this moment/time/occasion of joy/pleasure/happiness/euphory/felicity
Congratulations! Congratulations! to you (for) this (glistening/splendid) galaxy
Remain safe/secure, wherever you may be
Safe/Live long/In peace and prosperity/Tranquil! Safe! Remain happy!_


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Just a thought aaqaa-ye-Treaty. What about putting in "baraayataan"? This would be closer to the original Urdu.
> 
> dar iin xush-zamaan shaadmaan baashiid
> baraayataan hamah kahkashaan baashiid
> har kujaa hastiid aasuudah-jaan baashiid
> faraHnaak baashiid amn-o-amaan bashiid


What a lovely rendition into Persian! A real gem.


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Thanks for the great Persian translation QURESHPOR and Treaty SaaHibaan! It even seems to fit the original melody! Would _mubaarak_ not be used in this sense in Persian, or was it just not fitting into the whole scheme...?Was this meant to be a loose translation QP SaaHib? It seems to convey a slightly different meaning (_cherish and relish_) than the original.
> 
> This probably isn't the best choice of words, but here's a humble attempt that was in mind:
> _Congratulations to you, this moment/time/occasion of joy/pleasure/happiness/euphory/felicity
> Congratulations! Congratulations! to you (for) this (glistening/splendid) galaxy
> Remain safe/secure, wherever you may be
> Safe/Live long/In peace and prosperity/Tranquil! Safe! Remain happy!_


I know what you mean Alfaaz SaaHib. I am not happy with it either. I am not certain if "mubaarak" implies "blessed" or "congratulations", hence my difficulty in finding a suitable equivalent for the sense in the poem.


----------



## Treaty

QURESHPOR said:


> Just a thought aaqaa-ye-Treaty. What about putting in "baraayataan"? This would be closer to the original Urdu.
> 
> dar iin xush-zamaan shaadmaan baashiid
> baraayataan hamah kahkashaan baashiid
> har kujaa hastiid aasuudah-jaan baashiid
> faraHnaak baashiid amn-o-amaan bashiid



Sorry for being late in replying. I don't think it is good idea, basically the sentence doesn't make sense. Its meaning would be "for you all you're galaxy".

You can also use "mubaarak" but your verses will become too long. 
I have another suggestion for the whole rhyme:
مبارک باد این خجسته زمان بر شما
mobaarak baad iin xojaste zaman bar shomaa
گوارایتان باد این کهکشان و سما
govaarayetaan baad iin kahkeshaan o samaa
سلامت باشید گر هستید در هر کجا 
salaamat baashiid gar hastiid dar har kojaa
فرحناک و امن و به دور از بلا
farahnaak o amn o beh door az balaa


----------



## Qureshpor

^ aaqaa-ye-Treaty, thank you for your alternative version. It is indeed very good and can count as another option.

The meaning I was taking from my second line "baraayataan hamah kahkashaan baashiid" was "May the whole galaxy be for you/yours!" Am I wrong in thinking this?


----------



## Treaty

QURESHPOR said:


> ^ aaqaa-ye-Treaty, thank you for your alternative version. It is indeed very good and can count as another option.
> 
> The meaning I was taking from my second line "baraayataan hamah kahkashaan baashiid" was "May the whole galaxy be for you/yours!" Am I wrong in thinking this?



_baash+iid _is the 2nd person plural imperative. In the case of "may be" for 3rd person (the galaxy) you should use _baash+*ad. *_However, you can use something like "you shall be the owner of the whole galaxy" : _saaheb e hameh kahkeshaan baashiid_.


----------



## Qureshpor

Treaty said:


> _baash+iid _is the 2nd person plural imperative. In the case of "may be" for 3rd person (the galaxy) you should use _baash+*ad. *_However, you can use something like "you shall be the owner of the whole galaxy" : _saaheb e hameh kahkeshaan baashiid_.


Thank you. What I had in mind was second person subjunctive.

baasham/baashiim

baashii/*baashiid*

baashad/baashand

But you are absolutely right. For the subject "hamah kahkashaan", the verb ought to be "baashad". Would this do, taking into account your suggestion but with a slight difference.

dar iin xush-zamaan shaadmaan baashiid
saaHib-i-hamah-ye-kahkashaan baashiid
har kujaa hastiid aasuudah-jaan baashiid
faraHnaak baashiid amn-o-amaan bashiid


----------

